# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Selbstgemachtes

## Greenhorn

Ernaehre mich eigentlich ueberwiegend mit Thai-Food, gelegentlich kommen aber Gelueste wie "Sauerkraut", "Leberwurst", ......, "[strike:1fjfcnfj]blonde Schwedin[/strike:1fjfcnfj]", ... auf. Solche Waren gibt es in den Touristen-Hochburgen zu kaufen (Sauerkraut 400 g = 90-130 TB), aber nicht in der Provinz.
*Sauerkraut im Glas*
Natuerlich haben wir frueher das Kraut im guten alten Steinguttopf gemacht, ist aber eine Heidenarbeit, bis das Ding voll war. 
Ich finde aber die Idee, es direkt, portionsgerecht in Glaeser zu machen genial und man kann es natuerlich auch in D anwenden.
Rezepte gibt es im Netz sehr viele, hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/19485...t-gemacht.html
Ich nutze auch kleinere Marmelade-Glaeser (Ein-Mann-Portion). Es ist wirklich einfach. Man kann schnell mal eine kleinere Portion (5-6 Glaeser ) "verwursteln".
Durch den entstehenden Druck sind die Glaeser gut verschlossen. Lediglich Glaeser, die schon einen Sprung haben (Sichtkontrolle) werden platzen. Ist bei mir noch nicht vorgekommen.
 ::

----------


## pezi

das ist eine sehr gute idee. werd ich in thailand ausprobieren.drueckts ma daumen.gruss pezi

----------


## Greenhorn

Meine Aktivitaeten im Bereich "Selbstgemachtes" wurden nicht von den Preissteigerungen angetrieben, sondern mehr davon, dass man in der Provinz vieles einfach nicht bekam/bekommt.
Kaeseherstellung hatte ich lange nicht angepackt, da ich keine Moeglichkeit hatte an Lab zu kommen und erforderliche Kuehl"raeume" nicht vorhanden waren.
Dann bin ich aber ueber das gestolpert:
*Frischkäse, ohne Lab*
http://www.marions-kochclub.de/forum-rezept/1910.htm

Das geht wirklich *piep*-einfach und ist schnell erledigt, kann in der kleinsten Kueche mit einer Kochstelle erledigt werden und braucht dann nur wenig Platz im Kuehlschrank.

Aufkochen, Essig/Salz/Wasser reingiessen, noch mal kurz aufschaeumen lassen und schon hat der Bruch sich oben abgesetzt.
Ich habe so eine 25cm lange (4 hoch/6 breit) Plastikbox (ist eigentlich fuer Bestecke gedacht) mit ueberall Loecher drin, da hebe ich den Bruch mit der geloecherten Schoepfkelle rein und druecke ihn leicht an. Auf der Spuele oder einfach nur auf einem Teller stehend.
Der Bruch schmeckt eigentlich "nach gar nichts". Entscheident ist die weitere Verarbeitung. (siehe auch Rezepte im Link).
Ich mische, sehr frueh (30 Minuten abkuehlen und abtropfen lassen) Salz und Pfeffer und andere Gewuerze nach Geschmack (z.B. Paprika) und Kraeuter (Schnittlauch, Zwiebelschlotten/Zwiebeln, Petersilie, Knoblauch, ...) unter. Druecke dann nochmal alles in die Form und decke diese mit einem grossem Stueck Kuechenkrepp ab. Drehe dann schwungvoll alles um und der "Kaeseblock" liegt mitten auf dem Papier und packe mit diesem den Block wie ein Geschenk ein.
Die Molke soll raus, der Kaese darf aber nicht austrocknen, deswegen alles in einer dichtschliessenden Plastikbox im Kuehlschrank lagern. Wechseln des Krepp-Papiers usw. siehe Rezept.

Am ersten Abend gibt es bei mir einen Teil (egal ob vollstaendig trocken) in Essig, Oel (Wasser), Salz/Pfeffer und Zwiebel 30 Minuten eingelegt (aehnlich "Handkaes mit Musik"; kennen wahrscheinlich nur die "Frankfurter").
Richtig gut kommt es auch in einem Paprika- .....-Salat untergemischt.
In D wird es sich wahrscheinlich nur rentieren, wenn man irgendwie "guenstig" an Milch kommt.
 ::

----------


## schiene

> In D wird es sich wahrscheinlich nur rentieren, wenn man irgendwie "guenstig" an Milch kommt.


in kaum einen Land ist die Milch so billig wie in Deutschland.
Ca.0,55 Cent pro Liter
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/prod...ent_kw2610.htm

----------


## Mr Mo

das mag sein Schiene, aber ob sich diese Milch (3,5% Fett) zum Käse machen eignet 
bezweifle ich. Denke dazu brauch man Frischmilch.   ::   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe bis jetzt auch immer frische Milch genommen, die kostet in TH ca.40 Bath/l (fast 1 tEuro). 
Angefangen hatte ich mit der Herstellung, als es hier nur geschmacklosen Scheiblettenkaese gab. Mache es aber heute immer noch, da es Spass macht und gut schmeckt und sich dann auch noch bei den Kaesepreisen hier immer noch rechnet. 
Es ist halt ein "Frischkaese", also nix mit Pressen,"Loecher rein bohren" und so.
Habe es jetzt gerade mal mit Vollmilch probiert. Also, .... der Bruch ist viel feiner, aber bis jetzt sieht alles gut aus. Wenn er kalt ist werde ich ihn testen.
 ::  
Wenn er gut war, werde ich darueber berichten

----------


## Greenhorn

Der Kaesebruch ist noch am trocknen, heute Abend wird er getestet.  ::

----------


## schiene

schieb doch mal nen Tellerchen rüber,hab gerade meinen Nachthunger  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Schinken, Schinkenspeck, Doerrfleisch gibt es hier in der naeheren Umgebung gar nicht (muss 300 Km [einfach] fuer fahren).
Es gibt nur "Ham" und "Bacon", der eher nach fehlgeratenem, zu fettem Kochschinken aussieht.
100-150g (eingeschweist) guter Schinken kosten etwa 90-120 Bath, was einem Kilo-Preis von rd. 800 Bath entspricht.
"Rotes" Schweinefleisch (z.B. Lende, Nuss, ..) kann ich (wenn ich sehr frueh aufstehe) fuer rund 140 Bath/kg kaufen.
*Anmerkung*:
Das Poekeln und Raeuchern diente urspruenglich hauptsaechlich der Haltbarmachung. Mit den heutigen Kuehlmoeglichkeiten ist es eigentlich nur noch wegen des Geschmackes "wichtig".
*Bestimmungen fuer Thailand*:
Es gibt einige "Sonder"bestimmungen speziell fuer Thailand die kamen raus als die EU und D die bedenklichen Shrimps aus TH nicht mehr abnahm. Da meine Hinweise sich aber eh nur auf den Eigenbedarf beziehen, halte ich mich nicht dran.
*Poekelsalz*:
Das war (vor Jahren) das groesste Problem. Nach langem Suchen fand ich dann einen Haendler in BKK, der "alles" hat : Maschinen, Gewuerze, Daerme, ...
Fuer einen Aufpreis von 20 Bath wird die Ware in jede groessere Stadt transportiert.
(Bei Bedarf kommt Adresse per PM)
In D bekommt man das in kleinen Mengen beim Metzger.
*Herstellung*: 
Detail-Rezepte bitte dieser (oder aehlichen) Seite(n) entnehmen.
http://www.herrmann-leipzig.de/poekeln/index.html
Ich mache meist etwa 2 kg. Dafuer benutze ich eine entsprechend grosse Schuessel, in die die Lauge (nach Rezept) und das Fleisch rein kommt und dann mit 2-3 Kaffeetassen-Untertellern abgedeckt wird, damit alles Fleisch unter Wasser ist. Das kommt dann alles fuer 3 Tage in den Kuehlschrank. Taegliche Kontrolle und umschichten.
Das Trinkflaschen-Fach in der Tuer des Kuehlschrankes lege ich mit Kuechenkrepp-Papier aus. Die Fleischstuecke werden dann an Haken zum "Durchbrennen" fuer weitere 3 Tage da rein gehaengt.
*Zwischenbemerkung Kuehlung*:
Fuer vieles selbstgemachtes ist immer wieder tageweise eine "kuehle" Aufbewahrung erforderlich. In D koennte da oft ein kuehler Keller ausreichend sein. So was kann man natuerlich in TH vergessen. Um auch Streit mit meiner Frau aus dem Weg zu gehen, haben wir jetzt zwei grosse Kuehlschraenke. 
In "meinem" wird ansonsten auch Bier gekuehlt oder selbstgemachtes Brot portionsweise eingefroren, .....
*Raeuchern*:
Die verschiedenen *moeglichen* Verfahren bitte dieser Seite entnehmen:
http://www.herrmann-leipzig.de/raeuchern/index.html
Mein "reduziertes Geschmacksraeuchern" ist sehr einfach.
Fruehmorgens entfache ich in der Schattenseite des Grundstuecks ein Feuer mit Abfallholz. Auf drei grossen Steinen stelle ich dann mein 200-l-Blechfass (ohne Deckel, aber intaktem Bodem). Da werfe ich dann 2-3 Haende voll Hartholzsaegemehl (weitere "Gewuerze" moeglich siehe Rezept) rein. Das faengt recht schnell an zu glimmen (durch die Hitze von unten) und zu Qualmen. 
Auf das Fass lege ich zwei entsprechend lange Metallstangen, an die die Schinkenstuecke eingehaengt werden. Das ganze wird dann mit einem Groesseren Pappe-Stueck ueberwiegend abgedeckt. Sollte die "wilde" Qualmerei aufhoeren einfach noch mal eine Hand voll Saegemehl nachwerfen (natuerlich nicht aufs Fleisch). Darf halt nur Qualm von sauberem Hartholz an das Fleisch kommen. 
Nach etwa 3 Stunden herausholen, abkuehlen lassen und an den alten Platz im Kuehlschrank zurueck.
Ein "Schnitzel-grosses" Stueck lasse ich bis zum Mittag darin schwitzen. Eine ViertelStunde vor Ende schneide ich das Stueck der Laenge nach durch und kommt dann wieder ins Fass.
Mit Sauerkraut und Kartoffelbrei einfach lecker.
*Alternative Blechdose imKarton*:
Literblechdose (ohne Deckel) unten/seitlich mehrmals mit Nagel durchloechern. Oben einen etwa 40 cm langen Draht (ohne Isolierung) als Trage"buegel" befestigen. Darin Holzkohle mit einem Gasbrenner entfachen. Ist die erste Glut sichtbar, am ausgestreckten Arm mehrmals schleudern (wie Salatschleuder oder Kuester in der Kirsche), etwa drei Loeffel Hartholzsaegemehl einfuellen und nochmal schleudern.
Alles auf den Boden stellen, einen Karton (ohne Boden und Deckel) ueberstuelpen, Metalstangen drauf, Raeucherware einhaengen. Abdecken mit Pappe-Deckel.
Laesst der Qualm nach, Dose am Draht herausholen, Holzkohle und/oder Saegemehl nachfuellen, schleudern und wieder rein.
 ::

----------


## schiene

Da bestägt sich mal wieder das Sprichwort"Not macht erfinderrich"  :cool:

----------


## Greenhorn

> schieb doch mal nen Tellerchen rüber,hab gerade meinen Nachthunger


 
Das ist die Ausbeute aus der Milchpackung.
Habe diesmal etwas Olivenoel, Essig direkt untergeruehrt, mit Salz und Pfeffer abgeschmeckt und sehr klein geschnitten Knoblauch dazu gegeben.
Das Ganze wurde (durch das Oel) richtig gut streichfaehig und reicht(e) fuer etwa drei (Toast-)Brote.
Hat sehr lecker geschmeckt, denke es kommt aber noch mal besser, wenn man alles laenger ziehen laesst.
Werde heute mal eine groesser Menge machen um zu sehen, wie gross die Ausbeute ist.
 ::

----------


## pit

Greenhorn,

was hast Du nun eigentlich gemacht? Habe nicht verstanden.   ::  

Gruss Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Greenhorn,
> 
> was hast Du nun eigentlich gemacht? Habe nicht verstanden.   
> 
> Gruss Pit


Ja, .... da ich den Post mit dem Schinken dazwischen geschoben hatte, ist es etwas verwirrend.
Bezieht sich alles auf den "Frischkaese" (Post #3).
Diesen hatte ich eigentlich immer mit Frischmilch aus dem Kuehlregal gemacht. 
Hatte dann jetzt mal ein Versuch gemacht (Post # 6+7), die ungekuehlte Milch (im Tetra-Pack) zu nutzen, siehe Bild #11. Das hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert. Hatte lediglich den Eindruck, der Bruch ist erheblich feiner und es gibt insgesamt weniger Masse.
Geschmacklich, nach dem Wuerzen und Zufuegen vom Knobi, war kein Unterschied zu der Frischmilch.

Ich vermute die geringere Masse haengt mit dem Fettgehalt der Milch zusammen. Werde deswegen die naechsten "Stunden" von beiden Sorten nochmal 1 Liter verarbeiten, um zu sehen, was jeweils dabei heraus kommt.
 ::

----------


## pit

Nu hab ichs! Hört sich ja gut an!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Am meisten ist mir eigentlich immer das gute Schwarzbrot abgegangen.

Weizenmehl und Trockenhefe gab es auch hier, die Thais machen ja auch Mehlspeisen.
Aber mit Roggenmehl sah es duester aus. Das war aber auch erforderlich fuer den :
*SAUERTEIG-Starter*  
Fuer mich war das immer eine "Geheimnisvolle Sache", man bekam ihn von irgendjemand, hat dann fuer das naechstemal eine Tasse abgenommen und im Kuehlschrank aufbewahrt, ...
Man kann ihn aber ganz einfach selbst herstellen:
20-100g* Roggenvollkornmehl mit lauwarmenwasser in einer Schuessel verruehren (dickfluessig,etwa wie Waffelteig). Mit Tuch abdecken und bei ca. 24-30 Grad C 24 Stunden stehen lassen.
Dann erneut 20-100 g* R-Mehl mit entsprechendem Wasser unterruehren und nochmal 24 Std. ziehen lassen.
Das ganze so fortsetzen (3-5 Tage), bis der Teig saeuerlich riecht und sich an der Oberflaeche etwas Schaum bildet. Nimmt man etwas Teig heraus, muessen unzaehlige, winzige Blaes'chen erkennbar sein.
Diese "Startkultur"  kann man abgedeckt im Kuehlschrank fuer einige Tage aufbewahren. Man kann ihn auch einfrieren. (auch "trockenlegen" und "trocknen").
Zur Aktivierung mit lauwarmen Wasser verruehren und gemaess Backrezept weiterverarbeiten. Nicht vergessen, eine Tasse von Sauerteig zurueckzubehalten.
 ::  
 *abhaengig von der gewuenschten Menge

----------


## schiene

Für +-100 Euro bekommt man in Deutschland überall nen Brotbackautomaten zu kaufen.Die fertigen Mischungen gibts für paar Cent in jedem Supermarkt.Zusätzlich kann man in den Teig noch seine eignen Kräuter oder Zugaben rein tun und fertig.Kann man sogar abends vorbereiten und den Timer zur Frühstückszeit stellen.dann hast du immer frisches Brot/Brötchen wie vom Bäcker.
http://www.dooyoo.de/brotbackautomaten/

----------


## Mr Mo

....haste so ein Brot schon mal probiert?

----------


## schiene

> ....haste so ein Brot schon mal probiert?


ja,hab sie immer bissel nachgewürz,z.b.mit Kräutern und bisher war jeder der es gegessen hat begeistert.leider hat der Automat vor nem 1/2 Jahr den Geist aufgegeben und nen neuen haben wir noch nicht gekauft.Meist haben wir aber die Teigmischngen selbst gemacht und nicht die käuflichen verwendet.

----------


## Mr Mo

Hab so ein Brot mal bei einem Bekannten gegessen. War so ne fertige Backmischung.
Das Zeug hat irgendwie nach gar nichts geschmeckt und auch von der ganzen
Konsistenz war das eher Schaumgummi als Brot. Ich mein zur Not konnt mans essen,
aber ein Genuß war es nicht.
Da war mir klar: Ich geh weiterhin zum Bäcker an der Ecke.
Kann natürlich sein das man das mit eigenen Zutaten besser hinbekommt.

 ::  
Mo

----------


## pit

> Da war mir klar: Ich geh weiterhin zum Bäcker an der Ecke.
>  
> Mo


Mit dem Bäcker an der Ecke ist leider nicht so einfach in Bangkok. Es gibt für mich eigentlich nur 3 Stellen in der Stadt, wo man vernünftiges Brot bekommt.
1. Villa Market, nahe Sukumvit Soi 33.
2. Bei Otto, Soi 20,
3. Foodland, Soi 5 (da ist aber nur das Schwarzbrot genießbar)

Zum Frühstück also z.B. frische Brötchen bei Otto holen, da müsste ich dann schon um 3 Uhr losfahren. Wenn ich also Brötchen frühstücken möchte, muss ich die am Vortag schon holen. Dann kannst Du sie aber eigentlich schon in die Tonne hauhen. Brot kann ich da schon etwas länger lagern. 

Frische Brötchen gibts für mich also nur bei Deutschlandbesuchen. Schade auch.   ::  

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe dieses Thema unter "Expat Forum" gesetzt, da es fuer Leute, die in Thailand leben gedacht ist. 
Hier kann man nur in Touristenhochburgen (naechste etwa 300 km) Schwarzbrot,  Knäckebrot, Pumpernickel kaufen.
Fuer D sind solche Maschinen schon was feines, vor allem wenn man die Backmischung selbst zusammenstellt, weiss man, was alles im Brot drin ist. 
Habe das Brot auch mal bei einem Bekannten probiert, war nicht schlecht, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, hat das Brot kaum Kruste (?).
Eine Brotbackmaschine bekomme ich hier genausowenig, wie diese fertigen Backmischungen.
Frische Hefe ist ebenfalls nicht zu bekommen.
Roggenmehl gibt es lediglich in *einem* Laden (seit etwa 3 Jahren).
Denke das spiegelt die Situation in ganz Thailand wieder.
Da es in Thailand Zehntausende Expats gibt, macht da auch immer wieder mal ein Baecker (oder auch Metzger) auf. Wir hatten hier mal eine Schweizerin, die lecker Schwarzbrot gemacht hat. Die Schweizerin gibt es noch, den grossen Gasbackofen auch noch, aber kein Brot mehr.
In Hua Hin und Phuket (Surath?) gibt es Baecker (und deutsche Metzger). Dazwischen ist ein grosses weisses Loch auf der Landkarte. Befuerchte im Norden und Nordosten sieht es aehnlich aus.

@pit
Danke fuer die Adressen in BKK (ich kannte nur das Foodland)


Das Brotbacken im Gasbackofen (Gasherd in der Kueche) werde ich als nachstes reinstellen.
 ::

----------


## schiene

> Habe dieses Thema unter "Expat Forum" gesetzt, da es fuer Leute, die in Thailand leben gedacht ist.


Ich kenne mindestens 4 Leutz in Thailand welche ihr Brot mit Brotbackautomaten selbst herstellen.So einen Automaten kann man sich ja zuschicken lassen oder mitbringen lassen.
Die Fertigmischungen sich schicken zu lassen sehe ich auch nicht als Problem.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Habe dieses Thema unter "Expat Forum" gesetzt, da es fuer Leute, die in Thailand leben gedacht ist. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne mindestens 4 Leutz in Thailand welche ihr Brot mit Brotbackautomaten selbst herstellen.So einen Automaten kann man sich ja zuschicken lassen oder mitbringen lassen.
> Die Fertigmischungen sich schicken zu lassen sehe ich auch nicht als Problem.


Als es noch die DM gab, konnte man ein "Paeckchen" bis 2 Kg (seamail) schicken fuer knapp 10 DM. Das war bis zu 3 Monate unterwegs. Habe mir damals (war 8 Monate in D und 4 in TH) selbst im Voraus in entsprechenden Abstand mehrere Paeckchen geschickt. Da war das Brot in Dosen drin (sehr lecker, 3 Jahre haltbar), Pumpernikel (portioniert zu 2 Scheib'chen), Bohnenkaffee, Salzstangen, ........, Lakritz-Stangen (konnte man ueberall noch reinstopfen und genau das "Endgewicht erreichen).
Schaut euch mal die Postgebuehren heute an oder versucht mal etwas wie eine Brotmaschine in Deutschland fuer Thailand zu bestellen (gibts nicht, schaut in den Versandtbedingungen  nach).
Die Brotmischungen aus D zu schicken wird ein teurer Spass, das steht alles nicht mehr im Verhaeltnis.  ::  
Der Zoll hier macht seit einiger Zeit wegen allem Sch....Probleme. Vieles ist die Antwort der letzten Regierung auf Einfuhrverbote der EU/D aus Thailand (Shrimps, Huhn, ...)
Alles was mit Schwein zu tun hat kann man gerade vergessen.
(Auch die Erde von Pflanzen muss in Quarantaene)
 ::

----------


## pit

> Die Brotmischungen aus D zu schicken wird ein teurer Spass, das steht alles nicht mehr im Verhaeltnis.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Nun gut, in Bangkok habe ich immer die Möglichkeit, an einigermassen leckeres Brot zu kommen. Dazu kommt noch, dass man es schon beim Kauf einigermaßen portionieren kann. Die Leute sehen mich meist wie einen Ausserirdischen an, wenn ich mein Brot beim Kauf nicht geschnitten haben möchte. Die Scheiben werden ja dann alle aufeinmal trocken! Meine Mutter hat mir in jungen Jahren beigebracht, wie man mit einem Messer eine Scheibe vom Laib abtrennt. Zugegeben, anderswo in Thailand ist das mit dem Brotkauf nicht so einfach. 

Als Auflage nehme ich gerne frischen Beacon, der dann kleingehackt und mit etwas Gewürz versehen, die Erinnerung an frisches Schweinegehacktes aufkommen lässt. Mit Zwiebelscheiben drauf und ner sauren Gurke (in Scheiben oder auch nicht) findest Du da nach einigen Monaten Entzug kaum noch einen Unterschied! Den Gehalt an Fett (für Colesterolbewusste) kann man durch vorheriges Abtrennen leicht selbst bestimmen.

Die Thais bieten zwar auch Hackfleisch an, dem traue ich aber nicht und meine Frau hat mir strikt verboten, das roh zu essen. Zudem ist es auch nicht gewürzt! Der zerhackte Bacon allerdings kommt der Sache schon recht nahe (obwohl das ja auch rohes Fleisch ist).

Manchmal mische ich auch noch ein Eigelb ein!

Na, Appetit bekommen?

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Hhmmm, wird morgen ausprobiert.
Das bereits "gehackte" ist wirklich sehr bedenklich! 
Habe selbst einen Fleischwolf (FW), morgens auf den Markt, schoenes Stueck Muh-deng, ab in Kuehlschrank, unmittelbar vor der Zubereitung alles rundherum abschneiden (benutzt meine Frau zum Kochen) und dann in den FW, sonstige Zubereitung wie oben.
Bei den (z.B. bei Lotus*) angebotenen Lachsscheiben (?) habe ich keine Hemmungen. Haut ab, Graeten raus und dann (Zentimeterdick)auf's frische Baquette, mit Meerrettich und Zwiebeln.
wa:sa:bi=Meerrettich gibt es ueberall zu kaufen, siehe Bild:

Damit kann man auch ein leckeres Bratensoess'chen machen.
 ::  
 * sollte aber nicht zuweit vom Meer entfernt sein

----------


## Greenhorn

Sollte mal irgendwann mein Haus fertig sein, werde ich mir bestimmt auch einen richtigen Backofen bauen. Ist aber zum Brot und Broetchen *backen* fuer den Eigenbedarf nicht erforderlich!
Ein Gasherd, kann man fuer rund 6.000 TB kaufen, tut es voll und ganz.

Separate Oberhitze, Termometer und Beleuchtung sind sinnvoll, aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich.
Mit Elektrobackoefen geht das natuerlich auch, erfordert aber einen entsprechenden Elektroanschluss.
Eine stabile (!) Kuechenruehrmaschine erleichtert die Arbeit erheblich (s.Bild links). Einfache, billige Maschinen "quaelen" sich mit Teigmassen ueber 500 g. Grundsaetzlich kann man den Teig natuerlich auch von Hand kneten.
Wenn's kein Aerger mit der Gemahlin gibt, kann man den Backinnenraum auch noch mit (sauberen) Klinkerbacksteinen auffuellen (nicht Lueftungsschlitze zubauen). Man erhaelt dadurch eine "stabilere" Hitze.
Zum Backen den Ofen auf hoechster Stufe 15 Minuten vorheizen. 
Im Ofen sollte eine ("feuerfeste") Schuessel/Tasse mit Wasser stehen, um die Luftfeuchtigkeit im Backraum zu erhoehen. Ich tauche zusaetzlich eine Flaschenreinigungsbuerste (aehnliches geht auch) in Wasser und spritze damit 2-3-mal den Innenraum aus (unmittelbar vor dem Einschiessen des Brotes), das gibt ordentlich Dampf und Gezische. Gebacken wird mit abfallender Hitze, das heisst, 5 Minuten nach Einschieben der Backware wird auf mittlere Stufe (ca.230 Grad)heruntergeschaltet.
Die Backzeiten und die Wahl der Schiene sind abhaengig davon was gebacken werden soll. Siehe hierzu die unendliche Zahl von Rezepten im Netz.
Wenn das Brot beim Beklopfen der Unterseite hohl klingt, ist es fertig.
Die Backware auf einem Gitterrost abkuehlen lassen.

Eine der besten Ideen, seid es "Selbstbacken" gibt:
Broetchen immer in groesseren Mengen vorbereiten. Nach 10 Minuten Backzeit werden alle Broetchen, die nicht fuer den Verzehr am Backtag gedacht sind herausgenommen (Rest normal weiter backen). Abkuehlen lassen und im Kuehlschrank fuer 2-4 Tage oder im Frostfach fuer laenger aufbewahren. Bei "Bedarf" in den vorgeheizten Backofen und fertig backen.

Muesste bei Brot auch klappen (noch nicht getestet). Denke etwa halbe Backzeit (?).

Ausserdem gibt es in TH auch solche Oefen
http://www.bomann.de/images/product_ima ... 1483_0.jpg
zu kaufen. Nach Auskunft von Freunden auch zum Backen von Broetchen und kleineren Broten geeignet (auch wenn nur 250 Grad).
Ich will mir die Tage so ein Teil anschaffen. Denke ist die ideale Ergaenzung zum Fertigbacken von Broetchen.
Hier noch *ein* Beispielsrezept fuer Broetchen:
Broetchen
 ::

----------


## pezi

ich lass mier meinen bio roggen sauerteig aus deutschland schicken. habe einen elektro umluft ofen  so 12000bat.sauerteig  250g mehl 200ml wasser  das 2essloeffel trocken hefe,das ganze zu einen brei verruehren.30 min zu gedeckt stehen lassen.dann 300gr roggen mehl und 500gr weizen mehl. knapp 1 essloeffel salz.  kuemmel caramon und annis da nur ein bisschen dazugeben.mit nochmal 400 mil wasser verruehren.kann auch weniger wasser sein.das ganze mit den haenden kneten.und mehl da zugeben  bis es eine feste kugel ist.mindestens 1 std stehen lassen.der teig muss sich verdoppeln.dann noch mals kraeftig durchkneten.2 brote formen auf backblech  und 30 minten gehen lassen.ueber jedes brot 1 essloeffel wasser tun
im elektroofen ich habe umluft. 210grad 30 min dann 190 grad 30 min  vertig.gewuerze kann jeder selber rein tun was er mag.am anfang forsichtig damit umgehen..gruss pezi

----------


## Greenhorn

So ein Elektro-Umluft-Ofen ist schon etwas Feines.
Mit Gewuerzen ist hier in der naeheren Umgebung auch wieder ein Problem. Gibt halt nur Standardsachen. In solchen Laeden,

, sollte es in jeder Stadt geben, kann man Gewuerze sehr guenstig einkaufen (z.B. 1 Handvoll Muskatnuesse 10-20 TB).
Auch der Haendler in BKK (s. Poekelsalz/Schinken) hat sehr viele Gewuerze in groesseren Gebinden (100g, 500g, 1kg), die dann sehr guenstig sind.
Noch mal zum Sauerteig: wenn man seinen Sauerteigvorrat zum neuen Brotteig gegeben hat, nimmt man sich vor dem Formen der Brotlaibe eine Tasse voll ab (verschliessen mit Haushaltsfolie; Schraubglas/ Plastikbox geht auch) . Sauerteig vertraegt Kaelte sehr gut. Im Frostfach kann man ihn fuer mehrere Wochen aufbewahren. 
Im Prinzip wird jeder angeruehrte Roggenteig zum Sauerteig, das dauert aber sehr lange. Deswegen benutzt man diese "Starterkultur" zur Beschleunigung. 
@pezi
Bei deinem Rezept wird geschickterweise die "Aufgehzeit" durch Zugabe von Trockenhefe verkuerzt. Deswegen wuerde ich den abgenommenen Teig, abgedeckt ueber Nacht stehen lassen, bevor er in den Kuehlschrank kommt.
Um die im Rezept angegebene Menge Sauerteig zu bekommen, den sichergestellten Ansatz mit etwa 200 g Roggenmehl und 200 ml Wasser zu duennen Brei verruehren und zugedeckt bei thailaendischer Zimmertemperatur ca.24 Std. stehen lassen. Dann weiterverarbeiten wie im Rezept beschrieben.

Es gibt sogar Leute die nutzen eine trockene Scheibe Sauerteigbrot (mit etwas Wasser im Mixer zu feinem Brei verarbeiten) oder gar die gesammelten Kruemel, die beim taeglichen Brotschneiden anfallen und stellen dies bis zum naechsten Backen gekuehlt sicher.

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe jetzt gerade im Gasbackofen Broetchen gebacken. Habe sie auf zwei Pizza-Backbleche verteilt und in den vorgeheizten Backofen (ca. 250 Grad).

Nach 4 Minuten runter auf etwa 200 Grad. Nach etwa (insgesamt) 10 Minuten habe ich das eine Blech heraus geholt.

Nach dem Abkuehlen kamen sie in eine Plastikbox und in den Kuehlschrank.
Habe mir dann heute dieses Teil gekauft:

Angebotspreis 1140 TB. Da kommen morgen die vorgebackenen Broetchen rein. Vorgeheizt auf 220 Grad (geht bis 250 Grad), Broetchen auf den 2-Etagen-Rost, nach 2-3 Minuten runter auf 200 Grad. Denke die brauchen dann noch mal 12-15 Minuten.
Glaube, man kann damit grundsaetzlich die Broetchen und auch kleine Brote (komplett) backen.
Fortsetzung folgt.
 ::  
p.s.: die 10 anderen Broetchen sind schon "vernichtet", meine zwei Zwerge, die auch beim Formen geholfen haben, waren auch beim "vernichten" behilflich.

----------


## pezi

gieb mal rezept von deinen semmeln.milch butter  wasser was tuste rein und wieviel.. gruss pezi

----------


## Greenhorn

*Halbmilch-Broetchen*:
1000 g Weizenmehl
2 Teeloeffel Trockenhefe
1/4l Milch
1/4l Wasser
Salz 1 Essloeffel
Zucker 1 Essloeffel
Eigelb 1:1 mit Milch vermischt zum Bestreichen

Hefe mit Haelfte von Wasser und Milch und einem Teil des Mehles zu kluempchenfreiem Brei verruehren. In der Ruehrmaschine restliche Fluessigkeit und nach und nach restliches Mehl zu geben. Solange durchkneten, bis nichts mehr kleben bleibt. Ballen formen, mit Tuch abdecken und etwa 30 Minuten gehen lassen (verdoppelt sich etwa).
Nochmal kurz durchkneten, Teig in 20 Teile aufteilen, Broetchen formen und auf gefettetes und leicht bemehltes Blech setzen. Mit Tuch abdecken und nochmal 20 Minuten gehen lassen. waehrenddessen Ofen vorheizen.
Mit Milch/Eigelbmischung einstreichen, wenn gewuenscht, mit einem schnellem Schnitt laengs oder ueber Kreuz einschneiden. In den aufgeheizten Ofen (mittlere Schiene), nach 3-4 Minuten runter auf mittlere Hitze und insgesamt 15-20 Minuten backen.
Die Teigmenge kann auch fuer 2 kleine Brote benutzt werden (nach 5 Minuten runterschalten und insgesamt 20-30 min backen).
Broetchen koennen auch mit Mohn, Sesam bestreut werden. Auch laengliche Salz/Kuemmelstangen kann man damit machen.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Man kann bei dem Broetchenteig auch nur Milch nehmen (ca. 0,5 l;ca.35 Grad warm), ausserdem ein Ei dazu und 50 g Butter/Margarine (ich bevorzuge einen "Schuss" Olivenoel), da wird der Teig noch feiner.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Obwohl meine Trockenhefe ueberlagert ist*, war der "Backversuch" ein voller Erfolg. 10 Broetchen (auf zwei Etagen verteilt) sind fuer diesen Heissluftofen kein Problem.

Sorry fuer die Qualitaet, aber Bild kann nicht mehr nachgestellt werden.  ::  
Habe den Ofen auf 250 Grad vorgeheizt, 5 (vorgebackene) Broetchen mit Milch/Eigelbmischung eingepinselt und teilweise mit Mohn bestreut und auf die obere Schiene und rein, Temperatur direkt runter auf 200 Grad. 15 Minuten, fertig. In dem Glasteil ist alles supergut zu beobachten.
Eine gewisse Vorsicht ist angebracht, da der Glaskoerper total heiss wird. Die ersten 20 Zentimeter des Kabels sind deswegen auch Hitzefest ummantelt, beim Abnehmen des Deckels muss man aber auch auf den Rest des Kabels achten.
Geschmacklich ist ueberhaupt nichts zu beanstanden!
Dieses Teil vereinfacht alles um einiges. Will versuchen, einem nahe gelegenes Restaurant (auch Pizza) dafuer zu interessieren. Vielleicht kann er die vorgebackenen Broetchen verkaufen (???).
 ::  
Meine Frau (sie ist eine sehr gute Koechin) hat sich auch schon dafuer interessiert. Als erstes hat sie _Gai Opp Naam Pueng_ ins Auge gefasst.  ::  
*--war, ist bereits entsorgt

----------


## Greenhorn

*Salzgurken*
Werden jetzt gar nicht alle kennen, ist halt auch Geschmackssache, aber ich fahre da voll drauf ab.
Frueher wurde das (wie Sauerkraut) im guten alten Steinguttopf gemacht.
Da ich hier aber keinen Raum habe, der kuehl genug ist, mache ich das in kleinen Mengen und auch direkt in Glaeser.
Ich hebe eigentlich alles an Schraubglaesern auf, reichen aber in der Regel nicht oder mit der Zeit taugen die Deckel nichts mehr.
Es gibt hier Glaeser zu kaufen mit Spannbuegel verschluss und Gummi-(Dichtungs)-ringen. Habe aber bis heute leider keine Ersatzgummiringe gefunden.
Fuer sehr praktisch halte ich diese Glaeser (mit rotem Plastikdeckel):

Sie verschliessen sehr gut, auch nach mehrmaliger Verwendung, und sind sehr preisguenstig.

Also:
Kleinere Gurken waschen und 12 Stunden in kuehles Wasser legen, danach abtrocknen und in die Glaeser schichten.
Eine Salzloesung kochen, 35-50 g (jenach Geschmack; "Einsteiger" eher 35 g) Salz auf einen Liter Wasser. Noch heiss mit Schoepfkelle ueber die Gurken giessen (Metall-Loeffel ins Glas stellen).
Zur Verfeinerung kann man Zwiebeln und/oder Knoblauchzehen und /oder  Chillieschoten zu den Gurken geben.
Glaeser verschliessen und 15 Minuten auf den Kopf stellen. An kuehlen Platz lagern
Nach urspruenglichem Rezept kann man die Gurken nach 3-4 Wochen verzehren. Ich fange meistens schon nach zwei Wochen an. 
Nach Oeffnen des Glases in den Kuehlschrank. Gurken ggf's kurz unter laufendem Wasser "abduschen" .
Grundsaetzlich mache ich eigentlich keine sehr grossen Vorraete. Hier vielleicht zwei grosse Glaeser und zwei kleinere zum Verschenken (oder auch zum vorzeitigem "Antesten").

----------


## TeigerWutz

Das prob. in thailand ist, dass man keine spez. "fettfleischigen" gurken fuer diese _salzgurken_ bekommt. 
Die hiesigen haben zu grosse kerne, fallen ein u. sind dadurch nicht wie die "echten" salzgurken aus z.b. Znaim (od. fuer @wein4ler: Retz)   

Gruss TW

----------


## Greenhorn

Also ich nehme eigentlich auch bei den Salzgurken nur die kleineren. Wobei ich aber nicht glaube, das hat etwas damit zu tun, dass sie bei mir nicht einfallen. Auch dass ich sie nicht koche, koennte ein Grund dafuer sein.
Am wahrscheinlichsten ist aber, da ich immer nur so wenig mache und ich die dann so schnell [strike:2z2avukl]wegfresse[/strike:2z2avukl] aufesse, haben die gar keine Zeit zum Einfallen.  ::  
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Genau TW, die Retzergurkerln san de besten. - "Retzergurkerl, Net drängen, jeder kommt drann." So sind die Gurken-Verkäufer im Gänsehäufl Bad mit dem Kübel gegangen um ihre Ware anzupreisen.

----------


## Greenhorn

*Eingelegte "Gewuerz-", "Sues/sauere-", "Dill-", "....-" -Gurken*
[img_l:1czf460t]http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq283/Greenhorn_album/Essen%20und%20trinken/DSC00134i.jpg[/img_l:1czf460t]Ich "lege" die Gurken nur ein (nicht einkochen).
Kurken (2kg, extra kleine) ueber Nacht mit 150-200 g Salz einlegen. Danach gut mit klarem Wasser abspuelen.
In die gut gereinigten Glaeser das Gurkengewuerz einfuellen und die Gurken einschichten. Zwiebel, Knoblauch und frischer Dill (Pak Dschii Lao) dazugeben. 
Derweil 1 Liter Essig (5%-tig) und 1 Liter Wasser mit 200 g Zucker (ich benutze nur einen Teeloeffel voll Zucker und 10-15 Blaetter der Stevia-Pflanze oder einen Essloeffel voll Steviosid) aufkochen lassen.[img_r:1czf460t]http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq283/Greenhorn_album/Essen%20und%20trinken/DSC00138i.jpg[/img_r:1czf460t] 
Mit der Schoepfkelle die Fluessigkeit noch sehr heiss in die Glaeser fuellen. Glaeser verschliessen und fuer 15 Minuten auf den Kopf stellen.







[img_r:1czf460t]http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq283/Greenhorn_album/Essen%20und%20trinken/DSC00140i.jpg[/img_r:1czf460t]Die kleineren Glaeser sind zum Antesten nach 2,5-3 Wochen oder zum Verschenken.

Spaetestens nach 3 Wochen ist es "verzehrfertig".
Wer will, kann die Glaeser (Achtung:geeignete Glaeser und Deckel!) auch noch im auf 175 Grad vorgeheiztem Backofen (mittlere Schiene) oder auch in dem weiter oben schon vorgestelltem "Umluft-Glasofen" (auch ca. 175 Grad) fuer 25 einkochen.
Rezepte (Beispiele):
http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/rezept/1386.htm
http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/gurken+...r/Rezepte.html
http://www.kirchenweb.at/kochrezepte/einlegen/

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe heute unter erschwerten Bedingungen* Hefebrote gebacken (mit etwa 50% Weizenmehl).  Das linke habe ich nach etwa der Haelfte der Backzeit heraus geholt. Nach Abkuehlen kommt es in den Kuehlschrank. Wenn das andere alle wird, backe ich es mit dem Umluft-Glas-Ofen fertig.
Bin mal gespannt, was wird.
 :: 
*meine Frau hat waehrend dessen gekocht. Als die Haelfte der Backzeit rum war und ich das erste Brot herausnehmen wollte, war der Ofen aus. Sie hatte routinemaessig nach Beendigung des Kochens das Gas abgedreht.  ::   ::  
Das ist jetzt schon das drittemal, eigentlich sollte *ich* daraus lernen   ::

----------


## schiene

die sehen gelungen aus!!!
Tip von mir:
experimentiere mal mit Kräutern.In den Teig die frischen Kräuter mit einkneten,je nach deinem Geschmack.Ist echt lecker !!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Damit es nicht langweilig wird, habe ich euch ne sammlung von brotrezepten bei nem filehoster upgeloadet  :: 



Habe die Ehre   

TW

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe heute das Brot von Post #39 im Heissluftofen fertiggebacken:
[img_l:1xoh0s96]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00543.jpg[/img_l:1xoh0s96]
Es handelte sich um ein Sauerteigbrot (zusaetzlich ein Teeloeffel Trockenhefe), insgesamt etwa Halbe/Halbe Weizen und Rockenmehl.
Ich hatte das Brot nach etwa 25-30 Minuten Backzeit aus dem Gasofen genommen und nach dem Abkuehlen in einer Einkaufstuete im Kuehlschrank gelagert.
Umluftofen auf 250 Grad vorgeheizt. Auf untere "Schiene" gesetzt. Nach dem "Einschiessen" auf 220 Grad runter. Hat dann aber fast noch 35-40 Minuten gedauert, bis das Brot "hohl" klang.
Insgesamt ein voller Erfolg. Werde diesem Verfahren gegenueber Einfrieren von Teilmengen von selbstgebackenem Brot den Vorzug geben. Kein Unterschied zu "frischgebacken" , auch die Kruste ist immer noch total knusprig.  :: 
p.s.:Wenn man groessere Mengen "vorgebackenes Brot" hat, muss das auch mit Einfrieren klappen!?!

----------


## Enrico

Denke schon das das auch mit einfrieren klappt. Die gefrorenen Brötchen zum selber fertig backen die es so gibt sind ja auch nicht schlecht.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Eingelegte "Gewuerz-", "Sues/sauere-", "Dill-", "....-" -Gurken 
> .............
>  Die kleineren Glaeser sind zum Antesten nach 2,5-3 Wochen oder zum Verschenken.
> 
> Spaetestens nach 3 Wochen ist es "verzehrfertig". ..............


Die zwei kleinen Glaeser sind schon angetestet. Nach zwei Wochen waren sie schon lecker, aber nach fast 3 Wochen nochmal besser.
Ohne die "Einkocherei" sind die Gurken zwar nicht so lange haltbar, aber ist durch die kleineren Mengen absolut kein Problem und ist halt alles sehr schnell gemacht. 
Oft gibt es kein Dill Pak Chii Lao) auf dem Markt, wenn ich welchen sehe ueberlege ich, wie gross sind die Vorraete, oder stehen Salzgurken an, oder ueberwiegt dier Faulheit den Heisshunger??
 ::

----------


## chauat

Ich koche, Backe, Brate, Räuchern, Grillen usw. auch super gerne. Es gibt nichts schöneres  als gute Rockmusik ein kühles Bier und dann Brutzeln.   ::  
Ich bin richtig neidisch wenn ich das hier lese und selber hier in einem Container in China rumhänge nur um das schnöde Geld zuverdienen. 
Leider ist seit Fertigstellung unseres Hauses meine Feuerstelle immer noch nicht angefangen. Habe schon mal an Frührente gedacht um mal alles fertig zu machen, aber mit 38 wird das eine komplizierte Sache.   ::  

Gruß
Martin

----------


## Greenhorn

> ...... Habe schon mal an Frührente gedacht um mal alles fertig zu machen, aber mit 38 wird das eine komplizierte Sache.   
> Gruß
> Martin


...dachte schon mit 28 an Fruehrente.   .....jetzt bin ich bald 58 und kann bestaetigen, es ist eine komplizierte Sache!  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> .... Graeten raus und dann (Zentimeterdick)auf's frische Baquette, mit Meerrettich und Zwiebeln.
> wa:sa:bi=Meerrettich gibt es ueberall zu kaufen, siehe Bild:
> 
> Damit kann man auch ein leckeres Bratensoess'chen machen.


Sorry stimmt nicht ganz.
Man hatte mir irgendwann mal etwas zu essen gegeben, ..... ich Hmmmm Meerrettisch
Frage dann die Leute, wie sagt ihr dazu: "wasabi"
aber , .... dieses "Wasabi"ist "japanischer Mererrettisch/Wassermeerrettich , schaerfer, aber halt auch lecker.



> Damit kann man auch ein leckeres Bratensoess'chen machen.


 das stimmt aber dann wieder
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Selbst anrühren ist angesagt!

 35g döschen

im _makro_ gibt's auch größere gebinde (3x454g tüten)

----------


## TeigerWutz

*Creme fraîche* _"basteln"_ :     

Saure und süße sahne in einen verschließbaren behälter geben und ca. 4 min. gut schütteln. 
Über nacht ruhen/stehen lassen - Das ergebnis =  Creme fraîche

----------

